# Bloody-thirsty Desert Tortoises and why they're terrible pets



## ellen (Aug 6, 2013)

Made you look.  No hate please. 

My friend said she wants to get a pet for her son. Inspired by stories here and the joy I've had raising Merlin and Morgan, I suggested she get her son a tortoise when he's older (he's one now, so I definitely said when he's older!) so they can grow old together. 

Then one of her relatives told me about a vicious desert tortoise that will bite you, lock on, and won't let go until you pry it off or it rains. 

I've looked for something about it, but I've found nothing. I've also asked her for something backing up her statement, but maybe someone here has heard of the desert tortoise whose mouth is covered in blood rather than chlorophyll? 

Honestly though... My friend isn't so dumb that if she got a tortoise she'd let her son kiss it. She knows about the potential salmonella risk. It's so frustrating because my twins are the cutest, sweetest little critters ever.

Anyone care to share their experiences with tortoise ignorance, myths, and misconceptions?


----------



## hunterk997 (Aug 6, 2013)

What I find frustrating is people think of tortoises as "boring pets" and when they feel a pet should be able to entertain. That is an example of ignorance to me. The story you mentioned you were told does seem like a "myth" though. 


Sent from my Ipod using the tortoiseforum app


----------



## samsmom (Aug 6, 2013)

i've always heard that if a "turtle" bites you he won't let go til it thunders!


----------



## Tom (Aug 6, 2013)

Many male CDTs are that way. Very aggressive, territorial and willing to fight anyone of any size. I've seen them behave that way many times. Many adult male Testudo are that way too.

The not letting go thing is a myth, but the reported level of aggression is real.


----------



## thatrebecca (Aug 6, 2013)

Bite you if your hand is waving a delicious flower in their face or bite you out of aggression? I've never experienced any aggressive biting from my CDTs, but they're still juveniles.


----------



## Tom (Aug 6, 2013)

thatrebecca said:


> Bite you if your hand is waving a delicious flower in their face or bite you out of aggression? I've never experienced any aggressive biting from my CDTs, but they're still juveniles.



I was going to say, "give them time...", but you already noted their juvenile status. 

Not all of them get this way, but a few of them do.


----------



## ellen (Aug 6, 2013)

It turns out this lady let her son kiss a desert tortoise when he was 6 years old.... The potential salmonella... Well if you're going to stick something pink and petal shaped in front of a tortoise's mouth of course he's going to sample it, or if he gets freaked out from being jostled of course he's going to bite. 

I'm really hoping both of mine are female to lessen the risk of aggression. . . She also told me that Merlin isn't a desert "snapping" tortoise because it's too small. Two week old hatchling picture... Of course it's small...


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 6, 2013)

Every time I go in my red foots pen he bites my shoe . But after he sees I don't taste good he goes for the food bowl . My grandfather would say boy don't let that damn turtle bite you! He will not let go till it thunders! Thats funny all these years and he was the only person that I have ever heard say that till now.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ascott (Aug 7, 2013)

No blood thirsty DTs here....they have been known to try to scare off a painted five toe from time to time though....


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 7, 2013)

I think they got that reputation because once they've bitten down on something, they don't really know the difference between your finger or a piece of tough food, and they try to bite it off. Sometimes you DO have to pry their mouth open to get your finger out. But not because he's blood thirsty, just confused.


----------

